# Hannibal Twin Eight from the Great Race !



## Mr.Predicta (Nov 15, 2004)

Finally finished up this scratch built model 
hope you guys enjoy the show


----------



## John May (Nov 16, 2004)

Wow
I love it ! :dude: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Predicta (Nov 15, 2004)

more shots
wanted this thing since I was 8 years old


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

That's great! And the lift works too!

What scale is it?


----------



## Mr.Predicta (Nov 15, 2004)

its 1/18th scale .
has a lot of photo etched parts ,first time I ever did the etching thing.
go to my photo album I just up loaded a bunch of Pix.


----------



## Atemylunch (Jan 16, 2006)

Push the button Max.

Beautiful piece.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Wow!
I half expect to see Dick Dastardly in it!


----------



## Mar10 (Oct 26, 2006)

Great job. I always loved that movie.


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Beautiful scratch-build! :thumbsup:


----------



## profsrfate (Apr 10, 2006)

*hannibal 8*

very impressive !!! do you have scale plans ?


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

way cool. If it'd been a kit I'd have bought one.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2007)

It's absolutely crazy...i love it.

Beautiful piece o' work there sir, very VERY impressive !


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

That is FANTASTIC...the original is in the automobile museum in Los Angeles...I'd love to see a kit, or a die-cast of that baby...Professor Fate would be proud...


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Awesome! It is hard to believe it is not a kit.


----------



## schmidtjv (Apr 7, 2004)

*STUNNING!*

My all time favorite car from my all time favorite movie.

Great job!
John


----------



## Mr.Predicta (Nov 15, 2004)

No I kind of eye balled the whole thing from photos I collected over the years.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

*Picky, picky, picky . . .*

Looks absolutely amazing! But, strictly speaking . . . is it science fiction?


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

I think it falls comfortably within the category of Victorian sci-fi.

In any case, cool build.

Now do Prof. Fate's sub!


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Looks nice! Especially for something that was "just eyeballed". :thumbsup: 





scotpens said:


> Looks absolutely amazing! But, strictly speaking . . . is it science fiction?


Close enough for me.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Carson Dyle said:


> I think it falls comfortably within the category of Victorian sci-fi.


_The Great Race_ was very loosely based on an actual auto race that took place in 1908. Queen Victoria reigned from 1837 until her death in 1901, whereupon Edward VII assumed the throne. So technically it's _Edwardian_ sci-fi.


----------



## 747 (Oct 11, 2001)

Atemylunch said:


> Push the button Max.


 Not that button! Great!


----------



## Mr.Predicta (Nov 15, 2004)

Thanks for the feedback.Im hoping I can still get into amazing Vehicle Modeler's next issue .they seemed very interested a few months ago to feature this in the magazine. I will keep you guys in the loop if things develop.
Cheers! MSL


----------



## MGagen (Dec 18, 2001)

Phenomenal job! A fitting tribute to Fate the Magnificent!

Any plans to tackle The Leslie Special next? 

M.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

scotpens said:


> _The Great Race_ was very loosely based on an actual auto race that took place in 1908. Queen Victoria reigned from 1837 until her death in 1901, whereupon Edward VII assumed the throne. So technically it's _Edwardian_ sci-fi.


What's the matter Scot, slow day for typos?

_*nit·pick 
–verb 
1.	to be excessively concerned with or critical of inconsequential details.
*
_


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Beautiful build. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Predicta (Nov 15, 2004)

I started both cars together I was about half way through with the Lesley special when the Hannibal started coming together .I then shelved the LS because I really wanted to see the H8 finished.it is I suppose the cooler car IMO.


----------

